# Front wheel bearing failing too soon!



## Hazlitt777 (Nov 2, 2013)

I purchased my Chevy Cruze eco 2014 new. I have 48,000 on it. The front passenger bearing is failing. I only have the 3 year 36,000 mile warranty. However, in the warranty book it is written, "Under certain conditions GM and or GM dealers may provide assistance after the limited warranty period has expired when the problem results from a defect in material or workmanship."

What do you think? Will they stand behind it. I never abused this car and am surprised that a bearing would go out before 50,000 miles. Any thoughts or input anyone?

thanks,
Joe


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Doubt they will help. Certainly around here they won't. Passenger side wheel bearing indicative of potholed roads. Living in Michigan also indicative.


----------



## Hazlitt777 (Nov 2, 2013)

Well I will give it a try tomorrow and see what they say. I replaced bearings in my Jeep Wrangler at around 120,000. But that is probably built a lot stronger. I wonder if Toyota Corollas blow out bearings at under 50,000. Maybe with small cars like this it is to be expected.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

No real rhyme or reason for wheel (or any) bearing failure.
Some live long lives, some don't, just like us.

No doubt though, a good pothole whack or two sure hastens the failures.

The only reason the factory covers a wheel bearing during warranty is because it 'MAY' have been a bum part, but since the failures tend to be regional (snow belt) everyone pretty well knows the real culprit.

If you get any assistance from Chevy it is a gift.

Rob


----------



## Hazlitt777 (Nov 2, 2013)

Well...the roads are pretty rough around here I have to admit it, especially 1 43 to Milwaukee. Maybe it happened there.


----------



## Hazlitt777 (Nov 2, 2013)

Is there an aftermarket brand that anyone could recommend here that would be just as good as GM parts? Looking to save a little if I could. My dad is a retired mechanic and we will be able to install it ourselves. Any thoughts?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Hazlitt777 said:


> Is there an aftermarket brand that anyone could recommend here that would be just as good as GM parts? Looking to save a little if I could. My dad is a retired mechanic and we will be able to install it ourselves. Any thoughts?


Rock Auto is your friend but don't buy the cheapest.....those really are short life bearings......mid price or better.

Rob


----------



## Hazlitt777 (Nov 2, 2013)

Thanks. I checked out their website but can only find them for 15 and 16 inch tires...mine is a 17 inch tire. Or doesn't that matter?



Robby said:


> Rock Auto is your friend but don't buy the cheapest.....those really are short life bearings......mid price or better.
> 
> Rob


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Kid's car had stones trapped between the rotor and its shield, something to check first, was told by a shop her hub bearings had to be replaced, and you will get killed if you drive it this way. But hub bearing just don't make that kind of noise, let me look at it first. Saved her several hundred dollars. Brake drag is yet another problem cause by road salt, but causes a different kind of noise.

Not exactly a fan of hub bearings, add another limited lubricated bearing to the list and extremely miserable to replace in road salt areas Never ever had to replace a tapered bearing, could be cleaned and lubricated.

Ha already prepared to say, officer, I am not drunk, just trying to avoid all the potholes for this constant weaving back an forth.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I would suggest Timken


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Hazlitt777 said:


> Thanks. I checked out their website but can only find them for 15 and 16 inch tires...mine is a 17 inch tire. Or doesn't that matter?


Same bearing.....no reason to for them to mention wheel size.....weird.

Rob


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

Its also possible if its the drive wheels that may fall under the powertrain warranty. I heard in the past they were covered. You have to look through what is actually covered under the powertrain warranty. But Rock Auto will be the best place for these. You can do in less than a hour if you have the tools.


----------



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

Blasirl said:


> I would suggest Timken


Not so sure Timken gives you more value for price, I just bought some fronts for a kia which came with Chinese bearings, it's getting REALLY hard to get anything made in usa in car parts other than the dealer which can be Chinese also, name brand means nothing now !!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

pontiacgt said:


> Its also possible if its the drive wheels that may fall under the powertrain warranty. I heard in the past they were covered. You have to look through what is actually covered under the powertrain warranty. But Rock Auto will be the best place for these. You can do in less than a hour if you have the tools.


You are correct in the fact wheel bearings used to be covered under powertrain.

That coverage was dropped sometime around 08 or 09.

Rob


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

KENSTV123 said:


> Not so sure Timken gives you more value for price, I just bought some fronts for a kia which came with Chinese bearings, it's getting REALLY hard to get anything made in usa in car parts other than the dealer which can be Chinese also, name brand means nothing now !!


I asked our mechanics here and all said Timken. They do a large number of rebuilds for industrial applications and of the seven or eight regularly purchased bearing brands, Timken came out on top. There were others that are better but do not offer automotive applications.

As far as Chinese bearings in a Timken package - not sure - so I cannot comment on that anyways.


----------



## Hazlitt777 (Nov 2, 2013)

They're not covered anymore. Just off the phone. If I had purchased extended warrantee that would have been different they told me.

No matter. My dad and I will install it later next week with any luck.


Robby said:


> You are correct in the fact wheel bearings used to be covered under powertrain.
> 
> That coverage was dropped sometime around 08 or 09.
> 
> Rob


----------

